
BlogOwl delivers blog post ideas and suggestions to your inbox - TahaKhan
http://blogowl.d5gravity.com
======
TahaKhan
We have started d5Gravity to solve small problems faced by startups everyday.
We all have wonderful startups but we fall short on ‘what to write for our
next blog post’ so in order to solve this problem we have made BlogOwl that
emails creative and simple blog post ideas every 3 days. Each email contains
blog idea, title and content suggestions along with some inspirational blog
links that others have written on the same topic. We also believe in the
concept of ‘Eating your own dog food’, hence we have started writing on our
Medium blog ([https://medium.com/d5gravity](https://medium.com/d5gravity))
using the same ideas which we suggests others. If you think its valuable
please signup and let me know if you have any suggestions and ideas to improve
the product.

~~~
adamwi
Looks very useful, always good with inspiration for what to write about next!

Guessing that topics for blog ideas that are relevant for majority of start-
ups but not too generic are hard to come up with. Are you thinking about some
type of segmentation or tailored recommendations depending on the subscribers?

~~~
TahaKhan
Hi there, Thanks a lot for the comment. Yes, We have plans for specific
domains such as SaaS, ECommerce, Enterprise applications etc

